# Beef with Chinese Broccoli



## powerplantop (May 10, 2016)

This recipe includes velveted beef and Chinese broccoli served over a bed of crispy noodles, also called pan fried noodles. 



Beef with Chinese Broccoli by James, on Flickr

For the beef I used 8 oz of Flank Steak cut across the grain.

To ensure that the beef is very tender I will "velvet" the beef. Marinade the beef in 1/2 teaspoon sesame oil, 1/2 teaspoon soy sauce, 1/2 teaspoon rice wine mix and add 1 Tablespoon egg white, 1 Tablespoon cornstarch. Let marinated for at least 30 minutes.

For the sauce 1/4 cup chicken stock, 1 Tablespoon oyster sauce, 1 Tablespoon hoisin sauce, 1/2 Tablespoon raw sugar, 1/2 teaspoon dark soy sauce and 1 teaspoon sesame oil. Mix and set aside for later.

Mix 1/2 Tablespoon cornstarch with 1/2 Tablespoon water. This thickening slurry will be used to thicken the sauce so it will cling to the meat and veggies.

If you're cooking the crispy noodles I suggest doubling the sauce and thickening slurry.

I used 1/2 a bunch of Chinese Broccoli or Gai Lan. Cut off the very bottom (put in the trash). Cut off the hard part of the steam and separated from the leaves. Roughly chopped the leaves (they will shrink a lot).

Cook the stems until just tender (2 to 3 Minutes) and add the leaves, cook another 20 seconds. Remove and add to ice water. This will set the color. After the Broccoli has cooled down put it in a colander to drain. Remove any ice. It does not have to dry but we do not want any excess water in the sauce.

For cooking the noodles and beef have everything ready before getting the oil hot.

If you want crispy noodles like I did. Heat 4 cups of peanut oil in a flat bottom wok until it just starts to smoke. Add 6 to 7 oz of thin steamed egg noodles. Be sure to separate them after taking them out of the bag before adding to the oil. Be careful when you add the noodles, you will get a lot of bubbles.

After the bottom of the noodles turns brown carefully flip them over and cook the other side about 10 seconds. Remove from the hot oil, place on a rack and allow to drain.

While the oil is still hot add the beef. It will try to stick together so keep stirring.

After 35 seconds pour the oil and beef into a colander (have something under to catch the oil. Do leave some oil and the bits in the wok.

Return the wok to the burner add oil to equal 2 Tablespoons. Add 1/2 of a medium onion that has been sliced up. Cook until the onion just starts to soften then add 1/2 Tablespoon garlic and 1/2 Tablespoon ginger (both roughly chopped). Cook until fragrant.

Then add the sauce and bring to a boil.

Add the thickening slurry. After the sauce thickens up (about 15 seconds) return the beef and add the broccoli. Mix and cook until the broccoli gets hot the plate. Add the crispy noodles to a plate and top with the beef and Chinese broccoli.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SSyTc3TQVI


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 10, 2016)

Great video!

Thanks for another great recipe.

I really appreciate all of the little tips that you work into the commentary as you cook, also that you are using the most basic kitchen equipment to make a great meal, keep em coming!!!


----------



## powerplantop (May 10, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> Great video!
> 
> Thanks for another great recipe.
> 
> I really appreciate all of the little tips that you work into the commentary as you cook, also that you are using the most basic kitchen equipment to make a great meal, keep em coming!!!



Thank you! I do try to teach people how to cook and that you do not need fancy equipment. Its fun to play with the fancy stuff but it is not required to make a nice meal.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 10, 2016)

Oh my, powerplant...that looks delicious and as always, I really enjoyed this video.  That 'sizzling' gets me every time.   Thank you again for sharing a wonderful sounding meal that can be put together in a short amount of time.  You rock!


----------



## powerplantop (May 11, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> Oh my, powerplant...that looks delicious and as always, I really enjoyed this video.  That 'sizzling' gets me every time.   Thank you again for sharing a wonderful sounding meal that can be put together in a short amount of time.  You rock!



Thank you! I have been working on making better videos. Now I am looking at uploading to Amazon.


----------



## msmofet (May 11, 2016)

Very nice PP!! I want some of that right now.

The broccoli looks like broccoli rabe. Is it close?

Just a quick question why do you use chicken stock instead of beef stock?


----------



## jd_1138 (May 11, 2016)

That looks yummy.  Haven't had Chinese food in a long time.


----------



## powerplantop (May 12, 2016)

msmofet said:


> Very nice PP!! I want some of that right now.
> 
> The broccoli looks like broccoli rabe. Is it close?
> 
> Just a quick question why do you use chicken stock instead of beef stock?



Broccoli rabe is very close but more bitter. 

I use chicken stock since it is more neutral, but beef stock is god also.


----------

